# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  PDF فارسی برای کار با C++‎BulderX

## Moharram

سلام،
در این مقاله (که ماله یکی از دوستان است) یک پروژه ساده با C++‎BuilderX برای Symbian سری 60 نوشته میشه.

امیدوارم مورد استفاده واقع بشه و بتونید برنامه Hello World رو برای موبایل بنویسید.

----------

